# Throwdown Chicken Philly Fatty (Q-view)



## fmcowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, I must say, this was the shizzles!!! My Wife gave it a perfect 10. and she is stingly with giving even 8's or 9's. I agree it was that good. If anyone makes this, you will not be disappointed. Great cobmination of flavors.

Ingredients were:

Bacon, mild sausage, chicken, onions, peppers, mushrooms, smoked provolone, garlic, seasonings. Pretty simple but the perfect combo. The chicken was outstanding with the sausage and the filling.

Ok q view:

Some of the ingredients. (mushrooms n garlic not in shot)


Here's the other 2 ingredients


browning up the goodness


fillings almost done, smelled great!!


layered some smoked provolone, then the sauteed onions,peppers,mushrooms,garlic, n chicken


wrapped n ready to smoke


off the smoker at 165 degrees (a beauty isn't it) 


Wonderfully stuffed, colorful, n delicious.

Look at that beautiful cheesy goodness cross section shot.


Served with some garlic mashed potatoes, corn, and even the tasty end cut.



So what ya think?

FM


----------



## que-ball (Aug 16, 2009)

Another nice fattie from you.  You are some stiff competition!


----------



## bassman (Aug 16, 2009)

I think that's one of the finest looking fatties I've seen in a long time!  Nice weave too.


----------



## bobbydrake (Aug 16, 2009)

Was there a specific reason why you cooked the chicken first?  Will it not cook in the fattie or were you worried about cross contamination?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a great looking fattie and quite full too.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanted the nice browned flavor from pan frying. If left to cook raw chicken inside the fattie, it may not have been done by the time the outside was perfect, plus it would be like boiled chicken in there since air & water released from the raw chicken couldn't escape.

FM


----------



## fire it up (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow FM!
I live 45 minutes from Philly and so I know cheesesteaks and the likes but I have to say, if you presented me with that thing or a true Philly cheesesteak I would have to think twice about which I would want a slice of!
Great Job!


----------



## pignit (Aug 16, 2009)

*
Shweeeeeet!








*


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks delicious...


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

I heated the few slices leftover for lunch today and let me tell you, they were just as good as last night. That smoked provolone just tied everything nicely.

So who else is a fan of the "end cuts"?  Crispy bacon, lots of smoke, yummmm!


----------

